# Neue PC Konfiguration Geht das?



## minicoopers (3. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig wenn nicht sorry( war ehrlich gesagt froh das ich es gschafft habe ein Thema zu ertsellen)

ich plane mir demnächst einen Neuen PC zusammen zubauen und wollte Euch deshalb fragen ob Ihr vielleicht mal drüber schauen könntet und mir viellecht Verbesserungesvorschläge geben könntet. 
Also was passt was würdet ihr ändern.

Der PC soll dann zum Gamen, Viedobearbeitung und mit einegen VMs bestückt werden.
Habe einen Monitor mit 1920*1080. Falls ihr noch mehr Infos braucht sagt einfach bescheid

Hier mal eine Liste der Hardware die ich herausgesucht hatte.

Gehäuse:Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 Evo Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBDPA-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder http://geizhals.at/de/761779
CPU Kühler: http://geizhals.at/de/664436
RAM:2x  http://geizhals.at/de/652381
Graka: http://geizhals.at/de/735670
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
SSD: http://geizhals.at/de/717226http://geizhals.at/de/682609
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Blu-ray Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS30 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## kress (3. März 2012)

Hey, deine Zusammenstellung sieht sehr gut aus.
Als SSD nimmst du aber diese: Crucial m4 SSD 256GB 3.5"-Adapter Kit, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M4SSD2BAA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Als Netzteil kannst du das hier nehmen: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mit den Rams wirst du bei großen Cpu-Kühlern Probleme bekommen, die hohen Kühlrippen sind sowieso recht unnötig.
Nimm lieber diese: Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMX16GX3M4A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ist auch günstiger, wenn du 4x4gb nimmst, als 2x8gb.

Als Cpu-Kühler kannst du z.B. den hier nehmen: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2012)

hi, danke für deine schnelle Antwort
Wäre es dann nicht aber besser beim RAM 2x4 Gb und das 2 mal? 
Oder bleibt sich das gleich?

Weiß zufälliger weise jemand von Euch ob die Lüfter in dem Gehäuse laut sind oder nicht?

Würde auch der CPU Kühler ( Zalman CNPS9900A LED (Sockel 775/754/939/940/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ) gehen? Oder ist der schlechter als der andere?


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Den Zalman CNPS9900A hatte ich mal im Rechner, der ist OK, kühlt gut, ist konstruktionsbedingt aber etwas lauter als ein konventioneller Tower-Kühler wie z.B. der Macho HR-02.

2x 2x4GB Kits ist besser, weil Du nicht das ganze Quad-Kit einschicken musst, falls ein Riegel mal kaputt sein sollte. So kann der Rechner mit 8 GB weiter laufen.


----------



## Thallassa (3. März 2012)

Der Kühler ist uralt, laut, verstaubt schnell und der Macho ist die durchweg bessere Wahl 

Die Ram Frage check ich nicht, mach's einfach so, wie Kress das vorgeschlagen hat - das ist schon richtig so.

Geiles Board Btw., lass dir nichts anderes aufschwatzen


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2012)

Ok dann wenrde ich wohl den Macho nehmen passt der überhaupt in das Gehäuse? ODer ist der zu hoch hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

@Softy hatte ich mir auch gedacht das das vielleicht besser ist.

Da ich jetzt noch nicht gleich morgen bestellen will meint Ihr das es sich lohnen würde auf Ivy und Kepler zu warten oder nicht?


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Dieser Kühler sieht schick aus, und kühlt in etwa so gut wie der Macho HR-02, aber ebenfalls etwas lauter: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX blau (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Test: Zalman CNPS 9900 Max CPU-Kühler (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Die maximale Kühlerhöhe liegt beim Lancool K62 bei 160mm wenn ich nicht irre, der Macho wäre da etwas zu hoch (162mm)


----------



## coroc (3. März 2012)

Alternativ würde es auch das Gehäuse tun:
Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2012)

So habe jetzt in ersten Post mal die Hareware geändert die Ihr mir so vorgeschlagen habt.

@Softy Der CPU Lüfter ist eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Thallassa (3. März 2012)

Man kann den lüfter des.macho auch etwas nach unten versetzt anbringen, dann passt das im normapfall auch.


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Alternativ würde es auch das Gehäuse tun:
> Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



ich wollte eigentlich schon ein Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster. Aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Hier noch eine kleine Auswahl von schicken Gehäusen mit Sichtfenster^^: Produktvergleich Sharkoon T28 grün mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster, Xigmatek Midgard-W USB 3.0 mit X-Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster, Si


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2012)

Das anidées AI6BW Black Window mit Sichtfenster (AI-06BW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland würde mir auch gefallen. Kennt das einer von Euch (Erfahrungen...)?
Meint Ihr man braucht die zusätzlichen Lüfter die da noch rein passen?


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Ich habe nur ein paar Tests gelesen, da hat das Gehäuse ziemlich gut abgeschnitten.

Die 2 Lüfter reichen gut aus, nur wenn Du stark übertakten möchtest, würde ich noch 1-2 weitere einbauen, z.B. Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2012)

Ok das heißt also ich brauche keine zusätzlichen Lüfter wenn ich den i72600K nicht über 4Ghz übertakte oder wie hoch könnte ich ungefähr?


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Ja, das wäre kein Problem, so ab 4,5 GHz und wenn Du die Grafikkarte ebenfalls übertaktest, wären mehr Lüfter sinnvoll.


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2012)

Naja so viel wollte ich nicht übertakten. Die Leistung sollte doch einige Zeit reichen.


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Ja, das reicht völlig aus. So starkes OC ist nur für Benchmarks und so nen Kram


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2012)

Was meinst du eigentlich wegen warten auf Kepler und Ivy? Oder meinst du das es sich nicht lohn zu warten?

Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Über Kepler gibt es bislang nur Gerüchte, daher: 

Ivy wird ~10% schneller, etwas sparsamer und etwas besser übertaktbar. Wenn die aber verfügbar sein werden:  Sandy ist schon sehr gut und reicht völlig aus für die nächsten Jahre. Daher würde ich jetzt beruhigt kaufen.


----------



## minicoopers (4. März 2012)

OK dann werde ich wohl bei der Konfiguration bleiben die im ersten Post steht.

Mal was anderes weis einer von Euch ob es eine interne Dockingstaion gibt die man in ein 5,25"/3,5" Schacht einbauen kann? Oder muss man wenn man so etwas haben will ein Gehäuse mit bereits integrierter Dockingstation nehmen oder sich eine externe kaufen?

danke nochmal an alle die mir hier geholfen haben


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

Hier gibt es Wechselrahmen: Festplatten/Wechselrahmen mit Festplattengröße: 3.5", Anschluss HDD: SATA II, Anschluss PC: SATA II, Typ: Wechselrahmen | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn Du beim Lancool K62 bleiben möchtest und Front USB3 haben willst: Sharkoon USB 3.0 Frontpanel B, 3.5" Multifunktionspanel | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder ein Board mit USB3-Frontpanel im Lieferumfang: ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## minicoopers (4. März 2012)

Mit dem Lancool K62 bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher habe das andere jetzt noch mit in die Liste aufgenommen.
Bei dem anderen Gehäuse hat man ja USB 3.0 also mal schauen welches es dann wird.

Wegen dem Wechselrahmen das ist eine gute Idee hat damit schon jemand Erfahreungen/Empfehlungen?


----------



## minicoopers (8. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen 

hier mal ein "neuer" Stand bei der Zusammenstellung ich werde doch sehr wahrscheinlich das K62 nehmen da es mehr Schächte in der Front hat als das andere.

Zu dem CPU Kühler: Was haltet Ihr von dem Prolimatec Genesis?
Währe der vielleicht besser (leiser) als der andere?

Was meint ihr ist die derzeitige Konfiguration leise? Oder eher "laut"?

Ich weis es gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein aber glaubt ihr eine Wakü würde hier sinn machen. Habe leider von Wakü nicht allzuviel Ahnung. Also wenn ihr meint das eine Wakü vielleicht die bessere Art zum Kühlen wäre könntet ihr mir dann vielleicht etwas zusammenstellen?


Danke schon mal


----------



## dgcss (8. März 2012)

> Mal was anderes weis einer von Euch ob es eine interne Dockingstaion  gibt die man in ein 5,25"/3,5" Schacht einbauen kann? Oder muss man wenn  man so etwas haben will ein Gehäuse mit bereits integrierter  Dockingstation nehmen oder sich eine externe kaufen?


Für was ?? IDE , SATA , Beides ?

Wenns nur um SATA geht könnte es sich Lohnen sich mal das Sharkoon Scorpio 1000 oder 2000 anzusehen.
Dort hast du ganz unten in der Front 2 Trays für SATA Platten verbaut die auch Plug&Play sind.
Gehäuse hat Kabelmanegement  mit allen PiPapo und kostet läpsche 60 öcken (habs selbst)
EDIT:::: Auch XXXXXXXL GraKas passen dort problemlos rein

EDIT 2::::::::::::: Wenn unbdingt mit Seitenfenster sein soll (obwohl man beim Sharkoon auch alles durch die Löcher erkennen kann) kann ich noch den 
Thermaltake Docker empfehlen. Hier ist wohl nur eine Dockingstation oben drauf verbaut aber wird auch als Real SATA angeschlossen (somit 100% geschwindigkeit)

Ansonsten kann ich dir die Externen Sharkoon Dockings empfehlen (10 verschiedene Ausführungen) mit/ohne IDE , mit/ Ohne USB 3.0 , FireWire etc... Es geht jedoch nichts über die Reale geschwindigkeiit bei Realem SATA. Dennoch sind die Externen trotz USB 2.0 saumäßig schnell. Dazu kannst du Die Externen Sharkoon Docking Stationen (wenn du ein TFT mit USB hast) als Multimedia Gerät verwenden und deine AVIs etc am TV nutzen (steht nicht in der anleitung aber es funktioniert  und kostet grad mal 27€


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Zu dem CPU Kühler: Was haltet Ihr von dem Prolimatec Genesis?
> Währe der vielleicht besser (leiser) als der andere?
> 
> Was meint ihr ist die derzeitige Konfiguration leise? Oder eher "laut"?



Der Macho HR-02 ist schon sehr leise. Highend Luftkühler lohnen sich imo nur, wenn Du sehr stark übertakten willst, im Grenzbereich haben die mehr Reserven, im Alltagsbetrieb merkst Du keinen Unterschied.

Für ein Silent System würde ich über eine Lüftersteuerung nachdenken, z.B.  Scythe Kaze Master Ace schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung (KM02-BK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und/oder leise und hochwertige Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## facehugger (8. März 2012)

Wenn du auf Lancool stehst, könntest du dir auch den Nachfolger vom K62 anschaun:


Lancool PC-K63 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
alternativ dieses CoolermasterCase:


Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
beide haben Front-USB 3.0, Seitenfenster und der Macho sollte auch passen

Gruß


----------



## minicoopers (8. März 2012)

@ dgcss danke für deine Vorschläge.Dockingstation o.ä. ist nur für S ATA geplant. Die Trays für die HDDs kann man doch eigentlich mit der Dockingstation aus dem Cooler Master vergleichen oder (Geschwindigkeit...)
Hast du mit solchen Erfahrungen?

@softy ok also reicht der Zalman Lüfter den ich im Startpost habe um gut und leise zu kühlen?
meinst du vielleicht solche Lüfter? AeroCool Shark Fan blau, 140x140x25mm, 1500rpm, 84.5m³/h, 14.5dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder welch würdest du vorschlagen?

@facehugger das Cooler MAster ist aber auch nicht schlecht. Das hätte sogar USB 3.0 und eine Dockingstation. 
weißt du zufällig ob der Zalman da auch reinpassen würde?


@all hat zufällig jemand das Cooler Master? Kann es mir jemand empfehlen? Sind die eingebauten Lüfter leise?

Irgentwie hat noch keiner von euch was zu der Wakü gesagt ist die für das System unnötig?


Mit freunlichen Grüßen

minicoopers


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

Der Zalman kühlt gut, ist aber ein wenig "lauter" als ein herkömmlicher Towerkühler.

Diese Lüfter sind sehr gut: Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm + Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dgcss (8. März 2012)

> @ dgcss danke für deine Vorschläge.Dockingstation o.ä. ist nur für S ATA  geplant. Die Trays für die HDDs kann man doch eigentlich mit der  Dockingstation aus dem Cooler Master vergleichen oder  (Geschwindigkeit...)
> Hast du mit solchen Erfahrungen?


ähm welches von Cooler Master ? Keine Lust mir alle 200 Gehäuse von CM anzuschauen 

Also zu den Trays aus dem Sharkoon kann ich dir nur sagen das vor beiden Trays ein 80cm Lüfter sitzt und deine HDDs + Airflow kühlt. Dazu musst du gerademal 1 Schraube eindrehen das reicht vollkommen aus. Muss in der Woche ca 20x Platten wechseln (Backups anordnen und verwalten) und die 1 Schraube ist echt nicht was ich Kritisieren würde. Port ist Super schnell und selbst bei so häufigen wechsel macht der Port alles 1a mit. PS hatte allerdings den 80cm Lüfter gewechselt da dort durch das ganze auf und zu iwie das Lager ausgeschlagen war.

I <3 my Case 

EDIT::::::
Wenn du das Cooler Master Case von facehugger meinst, das hat weder Docking noch Trays

Edit 2 ::::
Merkwürdig... Auf CM homepage steht Dock-X dabei aber bei 5 anbietern geschaut und die dock-X wird nirgends gezeigt noch genannt


----------



## minicoopers (8. März 2012)

ok und wie wäre der hier? Scythe Ninja 3 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCNJ-3000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
sorry hab leider nicht wirklich einen Plan von CPU Kühlern

würdets du die Lüfter in dem Case tauschen?


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

Der Ninja3 ist auch gut  

wenn Du es sehr leise haben willst, würde ich die Lüfter tauschen, oder eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen, z.B. den Scythe Kaze Master Ace.


----------



## minicoopers (8. März 2012)

@dgcss

Ich hab eben mal bei Hardwareversang geschaut und da steht was in der Erweiterten Beschreibung von einer dock-X

@softy ok dann werde ich die wohl wechseln. Sollte ich die anderen optionnalen Lüfter auch noch einbauen oder reichen die anderen um das System leise zu halten?

meinst du diese? http://geizhals.at/de/383518

ist eigentlich die Graka leise?


----------



## facehugger (8. März 2012)

Diese Kühler reichen auch für OC:


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (CAC-SXHH6-U02) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
und sollten definitiv ins Case passen. Wenn du es leise magst, würde ich z.B. jene Luffis verbauen:


120mm: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
140mm: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm, 60m³/h, 12dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
die vorinstallierten sind meist nicht das gelbe vom Ei...

Gruß


----------



## minicoopers (8. März 2012)

ok dann werde ich die wohl alle wechseln


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

Die optimale Lüfterkonfiguration können wir ja mal anschauen, wenn Du Dich für ein Gehäuse entschieden hast.

Wenn Du die HD7970 nehmen willst, diese sollte ziemlich leise sein: Produktvergleich ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CRM0-U0UAY0BZ), ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CRM1-U0UAY0BZ), Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI,


----------



## minicoopers (8. März 2012)

Sorry wenn ich da jetzt so dumm frage aber wo ist denn zwischen denen der große Unterschied?
ich hätte diese hier jetzt genommen was meinst du ? ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CRM1-U0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

wegen dem Case glaube ich das ich das Coolermast nehmen werde, da man dort USB 3.0 sowie eine "dockingstation" hat.

grüße


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

Das Asus DC-II Design ist sehr gut  Die ist laut aktueller Print PCGH die leiseste HD7970 auf dem Markt.

Willst Du sehr stark übertakten? Sollen es LED-Lüfter sein? Gehäuse meinst Du das hier? Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 (RC-692A-KKN5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## minicoopers (9. März 2012)

Also kann ich diese Graka nehmen?

ICh meinte dieses Gehäuse Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
OCen will ich schon aber ich denke das ich nicht die CPU auf viel mehr als 4,0-4,2GHz oder so OCen werde.
Wegen LED Lüftern wären schon schön sollten aber auch nicht zustark leuchten. (Will sie nicht schon einen Km sehen)

Sollte man dann eigentlich bei dem Ninja auch den Lüfter tauschen?

Und reicht dann die Lüftersteuerung noch aus die ich unter #33 gepostet habe? Sollte wenn möglich mit Display sein also so wie diese

So habe den Startpost noch mal angepasst

Grüße


----------



## Softy (9. März 2012)

Dann würde ich für hinten einen Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen. Wenn Du eh eine Lüftersteuerung hast, würde ich den Serien-Frontlüfter  drinlassen.

Für oben könntest Du 1-2x  Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland einbauen. Das reicht dann völlig aus, auch für OC.

Dann hättest Du 3-4 Gehäuselüfter, das passt dann mit der Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## minicoopers (9. März 2012)

OK ich habe bei mindfactory gelesen

Installierte Lüfter:                 1x 120mm, 2x 140mm                                                           Erweiterbare Lüfter:                 1x 80mm, 3x 120mm
welche Lüfter sind das denn dann ?

ok dann werde ich das mit der Lüftersteuerung so machen


----------



## minicoopers (15. März 2012)

Ich habe noch mal eine Frage.
Ich würde mir gerne noch ein 5.1 Soundsystem für dem neuen PC kaufen und dann natürlich wenn nötig auch eine Soundkarte.

Kann mir da vielelcht jemand was empfehlen?
Das Soundsystem sollte höchstens 300€ kosten aber auch eine gute Liestung und Klangqualität mitbringen

Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Softy (15. März 2012)

Soundkarte könntest Du diese nehmen: ASUS Xonar D1, PCI oder ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 Kommt drauf an, welches Board Du nimmst. 

Wegen Soundsystem könntest Du hier mal einen Thread aufmachen: Sound + HiFi

Vorher aber 



Spoiler



Zimmer aufräumen!!! 



Denn es könnte sein, dass Du Fotos von dem Raum machen sollst, in dem der Rechner stehen wird


----------



## minicoopers (16. März 2012)

danke schon mal für deine Antwort.
wegen des Boards ich nehme das von dem Startpost.
hatte in der PCGH Print 3/12 voon der ASUS Xonar Essence St+H6 gelsen. Ist die nicht gut oder as würde gegen diese sprechen?

OK dann werde ich vielleicht da mal dann einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Danke für den Tipp mit den Fotos werde ich wohl dann mal welche machen und sie dann hochladen wenn wirklich kein weg dran vorbei geht


----------



## Softy (16. März 2012)

Da würde ich eine ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen. Die kannst Du in den untersten PCIe x16 Slot stecken, der ist über die SB angebunden, so dass Du trotzdem 16 lanes Anbindung für die Grafikkarte hast. Außerdem ist die Soundkarte dann relativ weit von der Grafikkarte entfernt, was temperaturtechnisch vorteilhaft ist.


----------



## minicoopers (16. März 2012)

Dann werde ich wohl die Soundkarte nehmen.

Hab noch mal eine Frage wegen der SSD ich würde gerne alles bei Mindfactory bestellen finde diese SSD jedoch nicht könnt ihr mir eine vergleichbare empfehlen?


viele grüße


----------



## Softy (16. März 2012)

128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron

oder 128GB Samsung SSD 830 Series MZ-7PC128D/EU 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s

oder 128GB Corsair Performance Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/ MLC

alle sind sehr gut 

edit:  Du wolltest ja 256GB:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...SATA-6Gb--MLC-synchron--CSSD-P256GBP-BK-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...EU-2-5Zoll--6-4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-MLC-Toggle.html


----------



## minicoopers (16. März 2012)

danke für deine schnelle antwort.
ich werde dann wohl die samsung 830 nehmen


----------



## minicoopers (17. März 2012)

Ich habe noch mal eine Frage.....
wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3R HE103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s und der hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)   ? kann ich auch die von Mindfactory nehmen?

Zudem suche ich noch einen alternativ CPU Kühler den es auch bei Mindfactory gibt.
Hat jemand eine idee? er sollte in das Gehäuse aus dem Startpost passen

Danke schon mal


----------



## Softy (17. März 2012)

Die Samsung HE103SJ ist für Dauerbetrieb geeignet, und minimal leiser als die HD103SJ. Sozusagen eine selektierte HD103SJ, die kannst Du auf jeden Fall nehmen.

Kühler könntest Du einen Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel - Mindfactory.de - Hardware, nehmen.


----------



## minicoopers (17. März 2012)

Ok das heist also die die ich herausgesucht habe ist für den Dauerbetrieb besser geeignet als die andere.

Sollte ich bei dem Macho den Lüfter wechseln oder ist der leise?

der 120mm Lüfter den dü mir vorgeschlagen hast ist derzeit scheinbar bei Mindfactory nicht lieferbar gibt es einen vergleichbaren?


----------



## Softy (17. März 2012)

Ja, außerdem hat die H*E*103SJ 5 Jahre Garantie, die H*D*103SJ nur 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie.

Der Lüfter vom Macho ist OK, den würde ich nicht wechseln.

Lüfter könntest Du den hier auch nehmen: BitFenix Spectre 120mm Lüfter Blue LED - black - Mindfactory.de


----------



## minicoopers (18. März 2012)

GUt dann werde ich wohl diesen Lüfter nehmen.

Ich hab noch mal jetzt eine Frage wie viele Lüfter würdest du jetzt nehmen? In der Beschreibung von dem Gehäuse steht ja unter vorinstallierte Lüfter :1x 120mm, 2x 140mm.
D.h. ich nehme 2x 140mm +2x 120mm oder?  Ich habe jetzt einfach nochmal einen 120mm Lüfter dazugenommen passen ja noch ein paar rein.


viele Grüße


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. März 2012)

Ne gute Kühlung hat noch keinem geschadet, die Lautstärke und der Preis schon 

Aber wenn du die Kohle hast und sehr stark übertakten willst spricht nichts gegen vier Lüfter 

Die 140er dann in die Front, einen 120er ans Heck, und einen 120er in den Deckel.


----------



## minicoopers (22. März 2012)

@Redbull0329 Danke erstein mal für deine Info.

ich habe nun noch einmal eine Frage. Glaubt ihr das es sich lohnt nun  die GTX680 sich zu kaufen oder soll ich bei der HD 7970 bleiben. Laut  PCGH soll sie ja rund 10% schneller sein oder?
Also was würdet ihr machen?

Danke schon mla für eure Hilfe


----------



## Softy (22. März 2012)

Die GTX680 ist schon eine interessante Alternative. Ich würde aber abwarten, bis bessere Custom Kühlerkonstruktionen erhältlich sind.


----------



## minicoopers (22. März 2012)

Danke für deine schnelle Info.

Weis man schon wie lange das noch dauert?


----------



## Softy (22. März 2012)

Da ist mir nichts bekannt


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2012)

hallo mal wieder

kann ich das so jetzt bestellen oder habe ich was vergessen? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219e66134d23575d311e3723cf81628c7338650706759
was mir noch eingefallen ist was ist eigentlich wegen Wärmeleitpaste?


viele grüße


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

Extra Wärmleitpaste brauchst Du nicht, die ist im Lieferumfang des Kühlers mit dabei.

Die Asus DC-II  ist leider nicht so toll geworden wie bei der HD6xxx oder GTX5xx : Thermographie infrarouge: cartes graphiques - Comparatif : les Radeon HD 7970 et 7950 d'Asus, HIS, PowerColor, Sapphire et XFX - HardWare.fr

Da würde ich eher die 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) nehmen, oder nicht werksseitig übertaktet etwas günstiger: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...970-Dual-Fan-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2012)

Ok 

Wegen der Graka was wäre wenn ich die 7950 nehmen würde?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

Hm, die HD 7950 ist im Moment so ein Nischenprodukt , weil die HD7870 kaum langsamer ist: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Daher würde ich entweder was sparen, und die HD7870 nehmen, oder gleich in die Vollen langen und zur HD7970 greifen.


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2012)

ok und was wäre wenn ich mir die GTX680 holen würde?Sie ist zwar etwas lauter aber auch P/L billiger oder?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

Die GTX680 ist nochmal ein Stück schneller als die HD7970, aber durch OC kannst Du beide in etwa auf den gleichen Level bringen.


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2012)

ok und wie wäre die hier?  3072MB XFX Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition 1000M Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) kenn mich da nicht so aus (leider)


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

Nein, bloß kein Referenzdesign, das ist übelst laut 

Diese Modelle wären  besser: Produktvergleich PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHV3), Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-06-40G), Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDM


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2012)

Oh hatte gedacht das das kein Referenzdesign ist da sie mit mehreren Lüftern ausgestattet ist.


dann werde ich wohl die hier nehmen. 
3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)

Nur mal interesse halber könntest du vielelcht mal einen Link von deiner Graka posten?

Vielen Dank für deine Hilft


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

Oh, da hat mindfactory wohl das falsche Produktbild verlinkt?  Egal, ich würde trotzdem die Sapphire nehmen 

Diese hier habe ich: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-01-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hier ein Review dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-check-leise-custom-hd-7950-mit-werks-oc.html


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2012)

JA das hatte mich auch schon gewundert gehabt. Dann bei Geizhals sieht  sie etwas anders aus..... Aber so lange sie die richtige Liefern ist das  ja nicht so schilmm

so und nur noch einmal die Filnale Version des Warenkorbs
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219fe3383d5023732d3010c75e1b6229208da9d8ce6b5

Hattest du nicht mal in deiner Signatur die HD 7950?
ODer irre ich mich da?


----------



## Softy (31. März 2012)

Sieht alles super aus 

Die HD7950 habe ich immer noch (auch in der Signatur )


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2012)

ok dann werde ich das bald bestellen.

Ups hab ich nicht gesehen. Also hast du die HD 7950 und die HD 7850? Weil du mir die HD7850 geschickt/gepostet hast?


Danke noch einmal für alles


----------



## Softy (31. März 2012)

Oh, sorry, da hatte ich mich verklickt.  Diese hier ist es: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11196-02-40G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## minicoopers (1. April 2012)

Ah das ist die  geliche wie ich sie jetzt bestellen will nur eine kleiner oder?

Mir ist eingefallen das ich noch gerne einen Kartenleser hätte. Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (1. April 2012)

Klar, kann ich Dir einen CardReader empfehlen: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader FTW


----------



## minicoopers (1. April 2012)

Danke auf dich ist Verlass 

Könntest Du mir vielleicht auch einen bei Mindfactory empfehlen, denn ich würde gerne alles bei einem Versandhädler bestellen?
Zwar wird das mit dem bestellen leider noch nicht klappen da ich leider noch bis Ende Juni genug anderes zutun habe aber dann wird gleich bestellt

Bis dahin sollten ja dann auch eigentlcih die GTX 680 als CostumerDesing draußen sein. Dann wird die genommen.

Danke noch einmal für Deine reichliche Hilfe die ich brauchte


----------



## Softy (1. April 2012)

DeLock Card Reader MultiPanel 3,5 - Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebook Den könntest Du nehmen, oder Du schaust selber mal, welche Karten Du damit lesen / beschreiben willst: Kartenleser Intern -> Kartenleser -> Speicherkarten -> Hardware


----------



## minicoopers (17. April 2012)

Soo habe mal meine Konfiguartion noch einmal angepasst hier noch mal die Liste

Cardreader: DeLock Card Reader MultiPanel 3,5 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Gehäuse:Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 Evo Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBDPA-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM:2x  Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-01-40G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series Desktop Upgrade Kit 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3
Blu-ray Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS30 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals.at Deutschland

was würdet ihr mir jetzt für den 3770K für ein Mainboard empfehlen?
Es sollte bei Mindfactory kaufbar sein würde da gerne alles Bestellen.

viele grüße
minicoopers


----------



## Softy (17. April 2012)

Für Ivy würde ich ein Z77-Board nehmen: ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## minicoopers (18. April 2012)

@Softy danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich habe mich auch mal informiert und das hier gefunden.
Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Ich weis das ist zwar fast 100€ teurer hat jedoch Bluetooth etc. was das andere nicht hat.
Oder meint ihr das sind Ausstattungen die man eigentlich nicht wirklich braucht?

danke und viele grüße

minicoopers


----------



## Softy (18. April 2012)

Der Aufpreis lohnt sich nicht, es sei denn Du benötigst die Ausstattung tatsächlich. Bluetooth z.B. kannst Du außerdem für unter 5€ nachrüsten : Digitus DN-3021, USB 1.1 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## dgcss (18. April 2012)

Hätte ich auch in der Art Vorgeschlagen. Ein Separater Empfänger ist um einiges Günstiger wie der Aufpreis beim Board. nun würd ich an deiner Stelle auch noch die Paar Tage (Ende des Monats) Warten bis der Ivy 3770K rauskommt. der ist ein Wenig teurer als der 2600 dafür ist die Leistung um so besser zzgl SMT etc.


----------



## minicoopers (18. April 2012)

@softy und dgcss: das stimmt dann werde ich mir wohl dieses Board holen und vielleicht einen Bluetooth Adapter. Passt sonst alles?

@all: ich glaube ich hatte es schon mal gefragt aber Was haltet ihr von einer WaKü für dieses System? Lohnt es sich oder ist das nur "Geldverschwendung"?

Danke noch einmal an Softy und dgcss


----------



## Softy (18. April 2012)

Ich würde ein Netzteil mit 80+Gold nehmen, z.B. das be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3. Sonst sieht das alles sehr gut aus 

Meinst Du eine echte Wasserkühlung (so ab 300€) oder eine Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung wie die Corsair H80 oder H100? Von den letzteren rate ich ab.


----------



## minicoopers (18. April 2012)

ok dann werde ich das Netzteil noch tauschen.

Ne ich meine eine "richtige" WaKü also keine fertige wie die H80/H100.


----------



## Softy (18. April 2012)

Ist imo nur was für extrem Übertakter, Leute mit Spaß am Basteln und Silent-Fetischisten 

Wenn Du zu keiner der 3 Gruppen gehörst --> Lass es


----------



## dgcss (19. April 2012)

> @all: ich glaube ich hatte es schon mal gefragt aber Was haltet ihr von  einer WaKü für dieses System? Lohnt es sich oder ist das nur  "Geldverschwendung"?
> 
> Danke noch einmal an Softy und dgcss



ähm Wenn du Fertig WaKü meinst wie die Corsair H.... dann Rate ich dir davon ab. wie du aus meiner Sigi erkennen kannst SOLLTE solch eine schöne H80 mein Sys Kühlen. Hatte sie 2 Wochen in Betrieb , dann fing das dingen so extrem an zu "Röhren" (Lauter wie ein altes nokia mit Vibrationsalarm was über den Tisch wandert) das ich sie nun das 3te mal in RMA habe. Auch wenn man die Corsair seite betrachtet sowie Bewertungsforen, so fällt man immer wieder auf diese Äusserung....Sobald meine 4te H80 hier eintrifft, landet die direkt bei Ihh-Bay...soll sich ein anderer Depp damit rumschlagen.

Ich weiss nicht ob man mal die Antek oder Intel - Kompakt WaKü ausprobieren sollte aber ich bleibe lieber bei meinen Noctua ... da weiss ich das 100% kein Ausfall kommt und die immer Flüsterleise bleiben


----------



## minicoopers (20. April 2012)

@dgcss: ne ich meinte eigentlich die "normalen" WaKüs. Von den anderen (H80.....) habe ich schon viel schelchtes gelesen.

@softy: Extrem Übertagter: nein, Leute mit Spaß am Basteln: ja (habe jedoch noch nicht viel Ahnung von Wakü) Silent-Fetischisten: ich schätze jeder will es leise haben oder? aber extrem leise muss es nicht unbedingt sein.

Ich glaube ich werde erst einmal bei einer LuKü für das System bleiben.

Danke an Euch beiden das Ihr mir immer helft  


Wo würdet Ihr den zusätzlichen Lüfter anbringen? da sind ja schon 3 im Case mit dabei die werden so getauscht. Aber wo wprdet ihr den anderen hin bauen?

danke und viele Grüße

minicoopers


----------



## dgcss (20. April 2012)

Ja dann bringt Wakü was ....allerdings auch leider 70% schlechtes.

-Du hast ne menge Gefahren beim Einbau (Dichtigkeit , Selbst das du Irgendwelche CPUs oder andere Bauteile von den Platinen abreißt bei der Kühler Demontage).
-Dazu verlierst du jegliche Garantien auf deine Hardware
-Der Wert deiner Hardware sinkt beim späteren VK (und müsstest Später wieder zurrück rüsten , da sich sehr viele WaKü nicht zutrauen)
-PC kannste nicht mehr so leicht mit auf Lan-Partys etc mitnehmen
und und und....

Vertraue lieber ner Vernümpftigen LuKü


----------



## Softy (20. April 2012)

Wenn Du die Lüfter tauschen willst, würde ich 2x Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm (Für vorne und oben), und 1x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm (für hinten) nehmen, und diese mit 3x EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle entkopplen. Oder willst Du LED-Lüfter? Dann gäbe es die Enermax T.B.Apollish Serie´: http://geizhals.at/de/?in=&fs=Enermax+T.B.Apollish


----------



## minicoopers (20. April 2012)

Danke wegen den Lüftern: ich wollte schon welche mit LEDs. Kann es sein das diese Serie von Lüftern ausläuft? die 120mm variante ist nirgents lieferbar.
Das mit den Entkopplern ist ne gute Idee 

danke für deine/eure hilfe. Man kann sich wirklcih auf euch verlassen

ich werde mich dann  sicher nochmal melden wenn ich die Bestellung durchführe.
Vielleicht gibt es dann auch ein paar Bilder wenn der PC zusammen gebaut ist

bis dahin

danke und viele Grüße 

minicoopers


----------



## Softy (20. April 2012)

Alternativ kannst Du Dir die Bitfenix Spectre LED-Serie anschauen:  BitFenix Spectre LED in Lüfter | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## minicoopers (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir eben mal ein S2011 ( http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-235309)System bei Geizhals zusammen gestellt könntet ihr da vielleicht mal drüber schauen was man verbessern kann. Sollte aber wenn möglich von der Leistung her ähnlich sein oder besser. 
Preislich sollte es zwischen 1700-1800€ liegen. 
Das ganze ist ersteinmal interessehalber will das dann mal vergleichen mit S1155.


Danke schon mal für Eure hoffentlich wie immer hilfreichen und vielen Antworten

Grüße
minicooopers


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

Da ist kein Link


----------



## minicoopers (4. Mai 2012)

Ups 

habe ihn eingefügt hoffe er geht


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

Das kannst du so nehmen. Die Asus DC-II ist aber nicht so doll, die Sapphire Dual Fan wäre da besser.

SSD ist gerade die Crucial m4 der Preis/Leistungsknaller.


----------



## minicoopers (5. Mai 2012)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich habe die Graka mal geändert.
Kann man da Preislich noch was rausholen?
Oder ist das ein "angemesssener" Preis für die Leistung?
Reicht der CPU kühler zum Übertakten wenn mn bis 4,0-4,2Ghz gehen will?


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

Preis/Leistungsmäßig ist der i7-3930K natürlich Gülle : Test: Intel

Wenn Dein Schwerpunkt also auf Gaming liegt, würde ich einen i7-3770K nehmen.

Für 4GHz dürfte der Kühler schon ausreichen. Manche i7-3930K's lassen sich aber nur ganz bescheiden übertakten


----------



## minicoopers (5. Mai 2012)

JA schon aber der bringt einem bei VMs und Videobearbeitung doch mehr als der 3770K oder?
Ok ist das aber nciht bei fast allen CPUs so das man "schlechte" erwischen kann?


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht genau, was Du mit dem Rechner machen willst, aber ich würde sagen, dass der i7-3770K schon gut ausreichen wird. Den kannst Du i.d.R. gut auf ~4,5GHz hochziehen.

Du kannst immer eine schlechte CPU erwischen, nur bei Sandy E scheint eine schlecht übertaktbare CPU der Normalfall zu sein. Threshold hat glaube ich seinen 3. i7-3930K, weil die ersten so mies zu Übertakten waren. Aber da müsstest Du ihn selber mal fragen.


----------



## minicoopers (5. Mai 2012)

Neben Spielen ist auch Videobearbeitung und VMs geplant. Jedoch bearbeite ich nicht ständig Videos. Also wird sich der teurere Sockel wohl für mich nicht lohnen.
Habe nochmal die andere Konfiguration vom S1155 etwas geändert. Bei der SSD bin ich derzeit noch bei der Samsung, was ich jedoch noch ändern kann/würde wenn Samsungs SSD preislich nicht in diese Nähe kommt.
Hier mal der Link dazu. S1155 | Geizhals.at EU (Dieses Mal aber gleich mit Link)


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

Die Asus GTX680 ist nicht so toll, und im Idle viel zu laut  Da würde ich eher die Gigabyte Windforce nehmen, oder das Referenzdesign

Beim RAM würde ich zu 2x8 GB Riegeln greifen: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL9D-16GBXL) | Geizhals.at EU oder http://geizhals.at/eu/?cmp=732505&cmp=715332&cmp=734672#xf_top
http://geizhals.at/eu/694456


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

Die SSD könnte man durch die Crucial m4 ersetzen, ein Tick günstiger
und evtl. diese Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N680OC-2GD) | Geizhals.at EU Graka


----------



## minicoopers (5. Mai 2012)

Erst einmal danke euch beiden für die schnellen Antworten

@softy: OK ich habe die Asus genommen gehabt da sie bei PCGH im aktuellem Heft nicht allzu schlecht abschneidet, aber naja dann werde ich die wohl tauschen.
Wenn ich fragen darf aus welchem Grund würdest du 2x8Gb nehmen anstatt 2x 2x4gb?

@coroc Wegen der SSD hatte ich ja geschrieben in Post #100 das ich die tausche wenn die Samsung nicht billiger wird
wegen der Graka: die werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen und mich dann wieder melden.


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

Die Asus solls mit der Kühlung nicht so drauf haben (oder)


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

Manchmal (eher selten) kann es Probleme bei RAM-Vollbestückung geben, daher würde ich zu 2x8 GB greifen.

Auch steigt der Verwaltungsaufwand des IMC bei 4 RAM Modulen, wenn Du stark übertakten willst, wäre das nachteilhaft.


----------



## minicoopers (5. Mai 2012)

Ok ja macht sinn habe den RAM sowie die Graka getauscht.
@softy bei dem RAM den Du verlinkt hast ist ja eigentlich kein Unterschied oder? Es gibt bei RAM ja eh kaum unterschiede außer bei den Mhz Angaben oder?


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

@ Softy: Wieso hat dein verlinkter 16gb Ram Headspreader?


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

2x8 GB ist heute zu empfehlen. Die Preise sind sehr schnell gesunken.

Der i7 3770k ist eine sehr gute und sehr schnelle CPU. Bis 4,5GHz kannst du den problemlos übertakten. Auch mit normalen Luftkühlern. 
Und mit 4,5GHz hast du ungefähr die Multi Core Speed eines 3930k @Stock.
Der 3930k ist deutlich schwerer zu übertakten. Einfach weil das Ding Wärme ohne Ende produziert.
Du brauchst beim 3930k nicht nur das teurere Mainboard sondern auch den teureren Kühler und eine teurere Gehäusebelüftung -- sprich ein großes Case.


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> @ Softy: Wieso hat dein verlinkter 16gb Ram Headspreader?



Weil der gut unter den K2 passt. Ich habe die gleiche Kombination.


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

Ok, danke dieser halbe Heatspreader bringt doch garnichts


----------



## minicoopers (5. Mai 2012)

@threshold: Gut zu wissen das der 3770K@4,5Ghz ~ dem 3930K @3,2Ghz entspricht. Da kann man ja einiges sparen und das dann in eine andere Komponente stecken.
@softy: bei dem K2 ist da auch WLP dabei? oder muss ich extra kaufen? Die mitgeliferten Lüfter bei CPU Kühlern sind doch immer in angenehmen Laufstärken oder? Nicht dass das restliche System leise ist und die Lüfter des CPU Kühlers richtig laut sind.

Hättet ihr vielleicht auch noch eine alternativ HDD da die F3 scheinbar nicht lieferbar ist?


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> @threshold: Gut zu wissen das der 3770K@4,5Ghz ~ dem 3930K @3,2Ghz entspricht. Da kann man ja einiges sparen und das dann in eine andere Komponente stecken.



Nicht ganz aber in der Regel ist der Unterschied so gering dass du es nicht merkst.
Und ein 3770k System mit 4,5Ghz zieht nicht mehr Strom als ein 3930k System @Stock.



minicoopers schrieb:


> @softy: bei dem K2 ist da auch WLP dabei? oder muss ich extra kaufen? Die mitgeliferten Lüfter bei CPU Kühlern sind doch immer in angenehmen Laufstärken oder? Nicht dass das restliche System leise ist und die Lüfter des CPU Kühlers richtig laut sind.



Beim K2 ist WLP bei. Aber die Schneekanone ist nicht so gut.
Ich würde mir die MX2 kaufen.
Arctic Cooling MX-2, 8g Spritze | Geizhals.at Deutschland



minicoopers schrieb:


> Hättet ihr vielleicht auch noch eine alternativ HDD da die F3 scheinbar nicht lieferbar ist?


 
Du kannst den Nachfolger nehmen.
Seagate/Samsung Barracuda Spinpoint SA2 1000GB, SATA II (ST1000DM005) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

Die WLP vom K2 ist Gülle  Ich würde die AC MX-4 nehmen.

Bei der Seagate/Samsung stört mich, dass die nur  1 Jahr Garantie hat


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die WLP vom K2 ist Gülle  Ich würde die AC MX-4 nehmen.



Die MX4 ist etwas dünner.



Softy schrieb:


> Bei der Seagate/Samsung stört mich, dass die nur  1 Jahr Garantie hat



Was dachtest du denn? Lifetime Guarantee?


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

Samsung hatte 3 Jahre, das war OK. Seagate platten taugen nicht so viel, daher haben die gleich mal vorsichtshalber nur ein Jahr Garantie drauf


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe hat Seasgate das komplette Know How von Samsung übernommen. Inklusive der Ingenieure.
Die neuen Seagate sind also eigentlich Samsung Platten. 
Dass sie nur noch 1 Jahr Garantie haben ist wie immer Einsparung.


----------



## minicoopers (5. Mai 2012)

OK dann werde ich die WLP noch mit in die List aufnehmen.

@Softy welche HDD würdest du dann nehmen?


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

Wo willst Du denn bestellen?


----------



## minicoopers (5. Mai 2012)

mindfactory und/oder Hardwareversand

habe gerade mal die WLP zur Liste hinzugefügt die ist bei MF fast 4€ teurer könntet ihr vielleicht noch eine andere empfehlen. wenn nciht ist nicht schlimm dann zahl ich halt mehr.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

Wegen der 4€ würde ich jetzt nicht heulen.


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

Hier kommt sie in 2 Tagen: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

Oder auch OK: 1000GB Western Digital Caviar Blue WD10EALX 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Blue 1TB SATA 3 6Gb/s

WLP: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-4 Tube


----------



## minicoopers (6. Mai 2012)

ah ok das mit der Spinpoint F3 hatte ich nicht gesehen. (Habe bei Geizhals geschaut).

WLP: Danke für den Link 

@http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/5166-threshold.htmlThreshold: Stimmt schon auf die 4€ kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr an hat mich nur gewundert das MF so viel teurer ist.
Was meintest Du eigentlich genau mit "die mx4 ist dünner"?(Post #114)
Wo ist da denn der unterschied?


----------



## Softy (6. Mai 2012)

Die Kühlleistung ist so gut wie gleich zwischen der MX4 und der MX2. Einen Unterschied wirst Du da nicht merken.

Die MX-4 ist von der Konsistenz etwas weicher. Ich hab beide hier, und mir ist die MX-4 lieber. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Was meintest Du eigentlich genau mit "die mx4 ist dünner"?(Post #114)
> Wo ist da denn der unterschied?


 
Sie ist flüssiger.
Wenn dich das nicht stört ist es i.O.
Ich bin ein alter Mann. Meine Reflexe sind langsamer geworden. Ich mag es lieber zähflüssig und griffig.  
Ich will ja was in der Hand haben.


----------



## minicoopers (6. Mai 2012)

Ok dann werde ich einfach irgenteine der beiden wählen. Wenn sie sich von der Kühlleistung nicht unterscheiden.

ICh werde die Wunschliste/den Warenkorb noch mal posten bevor ich auf bestellen klicke, damit ihr noch einmal drüber schauen könnt.

Danke euch allen für Eure vielen und hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Mai 2012)

So ich nochmal

ich habe vor diese Woche zubestellen hier nochmal die filnale Konfiguration.  S1155 | Geizhals.at EU 
Passt da alles? Brauche ich noch irgendeinen Adapter?

Grüße


----------



## coroc (8. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich sollte ein 480W Nt reichen, außer du willst SLI/Crossfire betreiben, hast du dich bewusst gegen die Crucial m4 entschieden?
War zu faul den Thread zu lesen, falls die Sachen schon ausdiskutiert wurden, überseht den Post einfach


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2012)

Sieht sehr gut aus. 
Gönn dir aber das Straight E9 CM480. Kostet zwar etwas mehr als das Pure ist aber technisch besser und hat längere Kabel. Außerdem hast du eine längere Garantie.
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## minicoopers (8. Mai 2012)

Bei der SSD nein habe die nur noch nicht geändert. Wollt warten ob die Samsung auch noch im Preis runtergeht.

OK hab das NT getauscht.


----------



## coroc (8. Mai 2012)

Ich würde die Crucial m4 148gb nehmen, bin mir sicher das die samsung so bleibt


----------



## minicoopers (8. Mai 2012)

148gb? hast du einen Link welche du genau meinst da sind ja nicht gerade wenige von der m4 bei Geizhals


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2012)

Kauf dir die Crucial. Der Unterschied zur Samsung ist so minimal dass du es nicht merken wirst.


----------



## coroc (8. Mai 2012)

Sry tippfehler ich meint 128gb


----------



## minicoopers (8. Mai 2012)

OK werde sie tauschen meint ihr die? 128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron
@coroc: dachte schon hatte von der Größe noch nichts gesehen


----------



## coroc (8. Mai 2012)

ICh hab die 148gb erfunden, damit meine Tippfehler berechtigt sind


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2012)

Ja für 100€ eine so gute SSD ist echt ein Angebot. Das solltest du mitnehmen.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Mai 2012)

@coroc: keine schlechte Idee
ist da ein Einbaurahmen dabei oder brauch ich keinen?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2012)

Welches Case nimmst du?


----------



## minicoopers (8. Mai 2012)

Dieses 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Window USB 3.0 - pure black, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2012)

Beim Case ist ein Einbaurahmen schon integriert.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Mai 2012)

Gut danke für die Info


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2012)

Die obere Schublade für die Festplatten -- du kannst ja 6 Stück verbauen -- hat schon einen fertigen Einbaurahmen drin. Dort kommt die SSD hinein.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Mai 2012)

OK Woher weist du das so genau wo die SSD hinkommt?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> OK Woher weist du das so genau wo die SSD hinkommt?


 
Weil ich erst vor 2 Wochen ein System mit dem Case zusammengebaut habe.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Mai 2012)

Ah ok und wie ist das Case so (Verarbeitung etc.)?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ah ok und wie ist das Case so (Verarbeitung etc.)?


 
Sehr gut. Bis 100€ eins der besten Gehäuse am Markt. 

Die vorinstallierten Lüfter sind aber durchwachsen. Die würde ich austauschen wenn du es wirklich leise haben willst.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Mai 2012)

Das hatte ich vor habe 2x140mm und 2x120mm Lüfter auf der Liste. 
Wo würdest du sie einbauen und auch wie(rein/rausblasend)?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2012)

vorne austauschen und hinten austauschen und oben austauschen.
140mm vorne und oben, hinten 120mm. Mehr Lüfter brauchst du nicht.

Gut und günstig.
Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | Geizhals.at EU
Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at EU
Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | Geizhals.at EU
Scythe Slip Stream 140x140x25mm, 500rpm, 46m³/h, 9.6dB(A) (SM1425SL12SL) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## minicoopers (9. Mai 2012)

ok ich hatte mit welche mit LEDs rausgesucht. Kannst sie dir ja mal ansehen und mir dann sagen wie du diese findest.
Hier nochmal der Link zur Bestellliste. S1155 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## coroc (9. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus!
Ich sag nur: Bestellen


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

Sieht prima aus 

120mm Lüfter könntest Du auch diese hier nehmen: Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## minicoopers (9. Mai 2012)

@coroc: wird gemacht

@softy: die hatte ich anfangs auch nehmen wollen doch scheinbar gibt es diese Lüfter nicht mehr. Oder sehe ich das flasch?
Dann wären die Lüfter wenigstens auch identisch


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> @softy: die hatte ich anfangs auch nehmen wollen doch scheinbar gibt es diese Lüfter nicht mehr. Oder sehe ich das flasch?
> Dann wären die Lüfter wenigstens auch identisch



Ja, die Verfügbarkeit ist schon seit Längerem ziemlich schlecht. Aber bei mehreren Händlern sollen sie in ein paar Tagen lieferbar sein  Die Bitfenix Lüfter sind aber auch OK.


----------



## minicoopers (9. Mai 2012)

Ok, dann werde ich die mal mit auf die Liste nehmen und bei Hardwareversand mitbestellen. Wenn die nicht komemn werden die Bitfenix Lüfter genommen.


----------



## minicoopers (9. Mai 2012)

Die habe ich gerade in einem anderen Thread gesehen
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden? Die untere habe ich ja derzeit auf der Wunschliste.
Scythe Kaze Master II schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM05-BK) | Geizhals Deutschland 
Scythe Kaze Master Ace schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung (KM02-BK) | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

Der Kaze Master II hat versenkbare Drehregler. Sonst gibt es afaik keine Unterschiede.


----------



## minicoopers (9. Mai 2012)

ok ist also geschmachssache welchen man nimmt


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

Genau. Der Kaze Master II ist halt in erster Linie für Gehäuse gedacht, die eine Fronttür haben.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> @softy: die hatte ich anfangs auch nehmen wollen doch scheinbar gibt es diese Lüfter nicht mehr. Oder sehe ich das flasch?
> Dann wären die Lüfter wenigstens auch identisch


 
Ich hatte mal gelesen dass die Lager überarbeitet wurde und die Lüfter erst wieder produziert werden müssen.
In 3-4 Wochen sollten sie wieder flächendeckend verfügbar sein.


----------



## minicoopers (9. Mai 2012)

Soo habe es bestellt mal schauen wann es ankommt

Werde mich dann sicherlich nochmal melden.

Danke an alle die mir hier mit ihren Tipp und Ratschlägen immer geholfen haben
Ihr seit einfach super


----------



## coroc (9. Mai 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ihr seit einfach super


 Sind wir gerne


----------



## minicoopers (9. Mai 2012)

Ist auch gut so. Da kommt man gerne auf Euch zurück.


----------



## minicoopers (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo mal wieder

ich hatte ja die Hardware bestellt gehabt. Nun habe ich eine Email bekommen das meine bestellten Lüfter nicht lieferbar sind. Könntet ihr mir vielleicht andere empfehlen? Sie sollten leise, sowie mit LEDs bestückt sein.
Gesucht werden 2x140mm und 2x120mm Lüfter

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe

minicoopers


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

Wo willst Du denn bestellen? Sollen das blaue LED's sein oder welche Farbe?


----------



## minicoopers (16. Mai 2012)

Die anderen hatte ich bei Hardwareversand bestellt gehabt und würde die neuen da auch wieder bestellen.
Ja wenn möglich blau. Wenn ihr aber andere Vorschläge habt sehe ich mir die auch gerne an.


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

Da ist die Auswahl nicht wirklich groß, aber Du könntest die Bitfenix Spectre Lüfter nehmen, die gibt es in blau, weiß, orange, rot und grün: Bitfenix Spectre in Luftkühlung/Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 120mm/140mm, Besonderheiten: LED | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## minicoopers (16. Mai 2012)

OK und wenn ich bei Mindfactory bestellen würde?
Hätte ich dann mehr Auswahl?


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

Naja, auch nicht wirklich. Es gibt eben nicht so viele gute LED-Lüfter. Die besten sind imo die T.B.Apollish, die Bitfenix sind auch OK. Zwischen diesen würde ich mich entscheiden.


----------



## minicoopers (16. Mai 2012)

Ok dann werde ich wohl die Bitfenix nehmen, da die T.B.Apollish ja scheinbar überall nicht lieferbar sind und es auch nicht so schnell werden.
Du scheinst aber nciht begeistert von diesen Lüftern zusein.

Hat jemand diese Lüfter und kann mir was dazu sagen? 

Brauche ich dann noch Adapter um die Lüfter am Mainboard anzuschließen oder wie ist das mit der Lüftersteuerung etc.?


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du die Lüfter an der Lüftersteuerung anschließt, brauchst Du keine weiteren Adapter.

Bei den Bitfenix Lüftern hat man die Möglichkeit, dass die LED's unabhängig von der Drehzahl immer gleich stark leuchten: 

Test: Bitfenix Spectre Pro und Prolimatech Vortex 120mm Lüfter - Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm - hardwaremax.net

Review/ Test: BitFenix Spectre Pro Lüfter Serie - Lieferumgang/ Ausstattung

Aber wie und wo genau dieses 2pin Kabel angeschlossen wird:


----------



## minicoopers (16. Mai 2012)

Ok. So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe muss ich diese 2pin Kabel anschließen sonst leuchten dei LED's nicht. Oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch?


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

Die LED's können auch drehzahlabhängig leuchten, wenn der im Lieferumfang befindliche Kurzschlussbügel verwendet wird.


----------



## minicoopers (16. Mai 2012)

Ah ok das heißt die LED's leuchten auch wenn ich diese 2pin Kabel nicht anstecken oder wie meinst Du das?


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

Ja, je schneller der Lüfter läuft, desto heller leuchten die LED's. Zumindest hab ich das so verstanden


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Aber wie und wo genau dieses 2pin Kabel angeschlossen wird:


 
Du kannst damit die LEDs abschalten und einschalten. Unabhängig vom Lüfter selbst. Du brauchst dafür halt einen Schalter.


----------



## minicoopers (16. Mai 2012)

Edit: Danke Threshold und wo bekomme ich einen solchen Schalter? und vor allem was für einen Schalter?

Ach noch was habe gerade gesehen das die GTX680 die ich bestellt habe nun erst am 12.06 lieferbar ist. Ich habe noch einmal nahc Grakas gesucht und diese würde mit noch am besten gefallen. 3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II T Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

@softy ich weiß du meintest das sie nicht die beste ist und auch sehr warm werden kann. Würden die 4 Gehäuselüfter etwas bei den Temperaturen ausmachen?
Aber wenn sie wirklich zu heiß wird und deshalb auch zu laut werde ich dann wohl zu der hier 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) greifen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Edit: Danke Threshold und wo bekomme ich einen solchen Schalter? und vor allem was für einen Schalter?



Der sollte eigentlich beim Lüfter dabei sein.



minicoopers schrieb:


> Ach noch was habe gerade gesehen das die GTX680 die ich bestellt habe nun erst am 12.06 lieferbar ist. Ich habe noch einmal nahc Grakas gesucht und diese würde mit noch am besten gefallen. 3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II T Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
> 
> @softy ich weiß du meintest das sie nicht die beste ist und auch sehr warm werden kann. Würden die 4 Gehäuselüfter etwas bei den Temperaturen ausmachen?
> Aber wenn sie wirklich zu heiß wird und deshalb auch zu laut werde ich dann wohl zu der hier 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) greifen.


 
Die Asus ist nicht so gut bei der AMD. Ich würde die Sapphire nehmen oder die Gigabyte Windforce.


----------



## minicoopers (16. Mai 2012)

OK kannst du mir viellecht noch andere Lüfter empfehlen, mit denen du geute Erfahrungen gemacht hast?

Hast Du/Ihr noch einen Tipp bezüglich einer anderen Graka(HD7970/GTX680)?


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn du Lüfter mit LEDs haben willst kannst du die Enermax Appolish nehmen.


----------



## minicoopers (16. Mai 2012)

Die scheint es nicht mehr zugeben (zumindest nicht dem nächst)
Habe eine Info von Hardwareversand bekommen, da die Lüfter nicht Lieferbar sind.


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß. Sind derzeit schwer zu bekommen. Oder eben die Lüfter später nachbestellen.


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Sind derzeit schwer zu bekommen. Oder eben die Lüfter später nachbestellen.


 
Bis dahin pustest Du halt ab und zu ins Gehäuse


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Mai 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Die scheint es nicht mehr zugeben (zumindest nicht dem nächst)
> Habe eine Info von Hardwareversand bekommen, da die Lüfter nicht Lieferbar sind.


 
Bei den gelisteten Shops von Geizhals sind genug lieferbar!

Luftkühlung/Lüfter mit Hersteller: Enermax, Besonderheiten: LED | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## minicoopers (16. Mai 2012)

@Softy: ICh werde mein bestes geben 

@Jeanboy: es geht um diese Lüfter Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die ersten Teile (Gehäuse, Kartenleser und EKL Case spätzle)sind mittlerweile angekommen. Jedoch warte ich noch das meine GTX680 lieferbar ist (12.06) und ich dann endlcih die restliche Hardware bekomme. 
Das Problem mit den Lüftern geht weiter, da sie immer noch nicht beide Lieferbar sind. 
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Lüfter? AeroCool Shark Fan blau, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 54.9m³/h, 12.6dB(A) lagernd | Geizhals.at Deutschland AeroCool Shark Fan blau, 140x140x25mm, 1500rpm, 84.5m³/h, 14.5dB(A) lagernd | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Wenn ja sind diese zu empfehlen? Die Bitfenix-Lüfter brauchen scheinbar noch einen extra Adapter für diese 2pin Kabel.

Viele Grüße

minicoopers


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

Braust du 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter?


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte 2x120mm und 2x140mm Lüfter verbauen


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

Und die Lufffis sollen LEDs haben?


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2012)

Wäre schon nicht schlecht wenn sie welche hätten


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

Ich würde diese hier nehmen:

Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL), Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

Ja, das sind die besten LED-Lüfter die man haben kann


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2012)

Ja schon nur sind diese nicht lieferbar


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, wurden die Fertigungswerke modernisiert, daher sind die im Moment schlecht lieferbar. Wenn Du also noch etwas warten kannst, würde ich die kaufen, ansonsten könntest Du auch diese hier nehmen: 

Produktvergleich BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 120x120x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-12025B-RP), BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 140x140x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-14025B-RP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Mai 2012)

Moin Kollegen; - die Bitfenix Spectre kann ich nur empfehlen, da ich seit ein paar Tagen 2 x 120 mm (grüne LED) im Einsatz habe. Sie sind ausreichend kräftig, leise und günstiger 
als die Enermax Apollish und Vegas Modelle. 

Sie sind übrigens der Ersatz für 2 Enermax Apollish Vegas green, bei denen bei beiden nach ca. 4 Monaten das kleine Steuermodul für Drehzahl u. LED-Effekte ausgefallen ist. 
- Greetz -


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2012)

@softy: ok werde es mir überlegen. Würde dann so lange mit den Standard Lüftern vorlieb nehmen

@neverseenbytes: wie ist das bei den Bitfenix mit den 2pin kabeln? wo schließe ich die an?


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

Also 2 Pin habe ich auch noch nie gesehen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hab´sie so wie sie aus der Verpackung purzelten beide über einen Y-Adapter ans Board angeschlossen und am Kabel nichts umgesteckt, also das mitgelieferte Kabel mit 
2-Pin-Anschluß gar nicht versucht zu nutzen; - ist wohl auch f. Bitfenix-Gehäuse gedacht (Text); da zu sehen  (re. 2tes Bild v.oben):
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » BitFenix Spectre 120mm Lüfter Blue LED - black

Das war sofort zufriedenstellend und somit hab´ ich nicht weiter experimentiert und es so gelassen.


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2012)

ah ok funktionieren die LEDs trotzdem? Wo für ist das 2pin Kabel dann ?


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

Zum Anschluss an das MoBo


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2012)

@coroc dafür gibts das 3pin Kabel bei den Lüftern oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

Klar, ist doch immer so, oder? Alternativ gibts noch den PWM Anschluss


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Mai 2012)

Ja, die LEDs leuchten und der Y-Adapter  <Diverse Molex 3pin Y-Kabel ab €0,50 >  fasst 2 Lüfter zusammen an einem Motherboard Fan-Anschluss.

Am Lüfter ist das fest montierte normale Kabel mit 3-Pin Stecker (weiblich).


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2012)

Dann verstehe ich deine letzten Post nicht richtig (#199) welches Kabel hast du da jetzt gemeint?


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

Sorry fürs Missverständniss, ich hab mir den Luffi nochmal angeguckt, wo man den Fan-Led anschließt weiss ich nicht


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

Das 2pin LED-Stromkabel ist afaik dazu da, dass die LED's unabhängig von der Drehzahl immer volles Rohr leuchten. 

Ich *glaube*, die müssten am Netzteil angeschlossen werden. Aber ohne Gewähr


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Mai 2012)

Am Lüfter ist noch ein 2tes kleines 2-Pin Kabel mit 2 Steckern, die man trennen kann um an den einen Anschuss das mit geliefterte Zusatzkabel anzuschließen und damit den Lüfter an die
Steuerung der im Text erwähnten Bitfenix-Cases anzuschließen. 

Diese Verbindung trennt man nicht, wenn man die Anschlussmöglichkeit nicht hat, sondern nimmt einfach wie bei jedem anderen Lüfter das 3-Pin Anschlusskabel und verbindet es mit dem entsprechenden Gegenstück vom Netzteil oder schließt es an einen 3-Pin (männlich) Casefan-Header des Mainbords an.

Lies mal den Text in der Caseking Beschreibung, - die letzten 3-4 Zeilen beziehen sich darauf:

Z. v. Caseking - 





> Als Besonderheit kann die blaue Beleuchtung des Spectre unabhängig von  der Drehzahl deaktiviert werden. Derartige Lösungen gab es bisher nur  bei einigen Gehäusen und kann nun erstmals nachgerüstet werden.
> 
> Hierzu verfügt der Lüfter neben einem 3-Pin Anschluss zur  Stromversorgung und gegebenenfalls zur Regelung der Drehzahl über einen  zusätzlichen 2-Pin. Dieser kann entweder mit dem Survivor-Case oder dem  Hydra System von BitFenix verbunden werden, womit sogar die Beleuchtung  mehrerer Lüfter gleichzeitig gesteuert werden kann.



Fazit: keine Gedanken machen, normal anschließen und es läuft und leuchtet. - Greetz -


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2012)

coroc Macht nichts. Soweit ich weis gibt es von Bitfenix eine  "Steuerung" BitFenix.com » Products » Accessories » Spectre LED an die man diese 2pin Kabel anschließen kann/muss. Aber wenn man die nicht braucht um die Lüfter betreiben zu können...

@softy das heißt das die LEDs nun weniger stark leuchten wenn ich die Lüfterdrehzahl senke oder?

@neverseenbytes: ok ich habe gedacht das man die 2pin Kabel anschließen muss damit die LEDs auch funktionieren.

Wie mache ich das dann eigenlich mit der Lüftersteuerung(ist mueine erste)? Schließe ich da die 3pin Kabel an oder kommen die an das Mainboard? (Sorry für die dumme Frage kenn mich da leider noch nicht so gut aus )


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Mai 2012)

Ja genau, das ist der Punkt - minicoopers (erinnerst mich an einen Mini Cooper 1275GT, den ich mal hatte; - keine 800 Kg - 106 PS). 
Du brauchst das Zusatzkabel wirklich nicht u. kannst es nur mit Bitfenix Cases/Lüftersteuerung nutzen.

Wie gesagt; - es läuft genauso standardmäßig angeschlossen - und die Dinger sind gut. - Greetz -


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2012)

Gut vielen Dank.
Schönes Auto. ICh finde die Minis irgendwie toll. Deshalb auch der Name


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Mai 2012)

Ich finde Lambos besser


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> @softy das heißt das die LEDs nun weniger stark leuchten wenn ich die Lüfterdrehzahl senke oder?
> 
> ...
> 
> Wie mache ich das dann eigenlich mit der Lüftersteuerung(ist mueine erste)? Schließe ich da die 3pin Kabel an oder kommen die an das Mainboard? (Sorry für die dumme Frage kenn mich da leider noch nicht so gut aus )



Genau, Lüfter, die über die Spannung geregelt werden, leuchten drehzahlabhängig. Je schneller der Lüfter dreht, desto heller leuchten die LED's

Die Lüfter werden an die Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen, und die Lüftersteuerung wird ans Netzteil angeschlossen.


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich finde Lambos besser


Wer nicht.(mir gefällt auch der Königsegg) Die spielen nur in einer anderen Preisklasse, in die ich wahrscheinlich nicht kommen werde

@softy: danke für die Erklärung. Werde dann mal überlegen was ich jetzt wegen den Lüftern mache warten->enermax oder kaufen->bitfenix


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

So habe mich erntschieden und mir die Bitfenix Lüfter gekauft. Mal sehen wann die dann bei mir eintreffen zusammen mit der restlichen Hardware die noch fehlt.
Ich habe mri ja jetzt insgesamt 4 Lüfter bestellt. Wo würdet ihr den 4. Lüfter einbauen? Die anderen 3 (vorne, oben, hinten)werde ich mit den Standardlüftern tauschen.


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Ich würde vorne einen 140mm Lüfter einbauen (einblasend), hinten einen 120mm Lüfter ausblasend, und in den Deckel 2x 140mm Lüfter ebenfalls ausblasend.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

OK und das reicht wenn nur einer die Luft in das Gehäuse hinein führt?
Und wie würdest du es machen wenn du 2x140mm und 2x120mm Lüfter hast?

Edit: Oben passt doch nur einer hin oder?


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Nein, oben passen 2x120mm oder 2x140mm Lüfter: CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3.0 version) - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply

Dann kannst Du oben einen 120mm und einen 140mm Lüfter einbauen. Vorne würde ich auf jeden Fall den 140mm Lüfter einbauen, ist leiser als mit einem 120mm Lüfter.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Oh ok bei Mindfactory stand das nicht naja kommt oben halt 1x140mm und 1x120mm sowie vorne 1x140mm und hinten 1x120mm 
danke für deine Hilfe. 

Ich werde sicherlich noch mal welche brauchen

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank

minicoopers


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ich werde sicherlich noch mal welche brauchen


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Was willst du denn damit andeute?


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Dass es evtl. noch ein langer und anstrengender Weg ist, bis der Rechner fertig ist (und auch läuft  ).


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe das es nicht zu Problemen kommen wird. Aber wenn welche da sind kommen ich auf Euch zurück


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Frag lieber Profis: Forum - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Da traue ich mich nicht hin die schmeißen so mit den Fachbegriffen um sich, dass ich die gar nicht verstehe was Sie mir jetzt damit sagen wollen


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Die vom Chip Forum können dir das erklären. Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Bist du dir da sicher
Nicht das das da so ähnlich abläuft wie bei Computer Bi...


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Nein die bei Chip erklären dir die komplizierten Worte die das Computer Bild Forum benutzt.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Du meinst also ich sollte lieber da nach Hilfe Fragen als hier?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Nein natürlich nicht. Wir ziehen dich nur über den Tisch und danach durch den Kakao. 

Du kannst hier jede Frage stellen die dir da in den Sinn kommt und wirst garantiert eine Antwort bekommen die dich weiter bringt.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Dachte schon Ihr wollt mich "abschieben"

Ich werde drauf zurück kommen


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Und dich in das Haifischbecken werfen? Nein. So gemein sind wir hier nicht.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Da habe ich aber noch mal Glück gehabt


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Wir wollen ja noch ein paar Seiten mehr sehen.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Von was


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Von deinem Thread. Wir sind erst bei 24 Seiten. Das ist doch wenig. 
Und wenn du Fragen hast stellst du die natürlich hier.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Wenn man nur die eigentlichen fragen nehmen würde wären es sicherlich 5 Seiten weniger
Was ist denn dein Wunsch Ziel?
Und das was keine Fragen sind könnten wir (notfalls)auch gerne auf meine Pinnwand auslagern. (Nicht das der Thread irgentwann mal unübersichtlich wird)


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Unübersichtlicher kann er ja nicht mehr werden.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Du findest also es kommt nicht mehr drauf an ob jetzt noch ein paar spam-Posts dazu kommen oder nicht


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Dann merkt keiner mehr. 
Aber trotzdem sollten hin und wieder sachliche Beiträge dabei sein.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Die kommen sicherlich wenn die Hardware dann endlich mal bei mit vollständig eingetroffen ist. Vielleicht gibt es nachher/heute Abend mal ein paar Bilder der Hardware die bisher angekommen ist damit hier wieder was gepostet wird das auch mit dem Thread zutun hat


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Darauf freue ich mich.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Werde mein bestes geben. 

ps: Seite 25


----------



## coroc (1. Juni 2012)

Ja, wir schafen die 100

Ich freu mich schon auf die Rückmeldung


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Das ist aber noch ein langer Weg Wenn es soweit kommt schaffe ich es ja auch vielleicht meinen Benutzertitel zu ändern

Es fehlt zwar noch CPU und Graka sowie die Lüfter aber immer hin hat das dann was mit dem Thread zu tun


----------



## coroc (1. Juni 2012)

Ja, B2T, gibts noch Fragen?


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Noch nicht kommen aber sicherlich noch.
Aber heute gibt es dann vielleicht erst einmal ein paar Bilder der hardware


----------



## coroc (1. Juni 2012)

Juhu, Bilder


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Juni 2012)

Hab ich da gerade "Bilder" gehört?


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

So hier die versprochenen Bilder. Sie sind jetzt nicht die schönsten aber ich schätzte mal das man erkennen kann was drauf zu sehen sein soll.
Wenn mehr Bild gewünscht werden einfach bescheid sagen


----------



## ich111 (1. Juni 2012)

Du hättest den Cardreader für Softy etwas besser hervorheben können
Viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Ich kann ja nochmal ein extra Foto von dem Cardreader machen (für Softy)
Danke jedoch kann ich leider noch nicht anfangen da noch die CPU, Graka und die neuen Gehäuselüfter fehlen


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Schöne Fotos 

Aber der CardReader geht etwas unter bei den vielen Verpackungen


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

@softy die hier sind extra für dich


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Die sind unscharf     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Auf ein neues. ich kann aber nichts versprechen


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Ich kann da gar nichts erkennen. Was soll das sein? 
Und wieso lese ich da USB 2. Wer benutzt das denn noch?


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

Weiß ich auch nicht wollte vielleicht mal im Computer Bild Forum nachfragen

Gibt es den mit USB3?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne keinen Card Reader mit USB 3 obwohl das sinnvoll wäre da es inzwischen SDXC Karten gibt die über 64GB groß sind. Das mit USB 2 zu bearbeiten kann dauern.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die sind unscharf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Massive Überbenutzung von Smileys, aber als Cardreaderfanboy (generell Cardreader oder Ultron?) muss es schon enttäuschend sein wenn der Cardreader zuerst unter der anderen Hardware untergeht und dann noch unscharfe Fotos folgen


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2012)

habe sie ja hoffentlich etwas verbessert.
Ich glaube er ist Ultorn Cardreader Fanboy 

@threshold: ja wäre schon nicht schlecht. Wird sicherlich auch bald kommen


----------



## minicoopers (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo mal wieder

ich habe nochmal einen Frage. Was haltet ihr von einer Sicherung mithilfe von RAID1? Ich würde mir dann noch eine weitere HDD kaufen.

vielen Dank für eure Meinungen
und viele Grüße
minicoopers


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

Ich halte nix davon. Am sichersten ist es immer, Daten extern zu sichern.

Frag mal Threshold, dem ist das Netzteil abgeraucht, und es hat einen Teil der Festplatten mit in den Abgrund gerissen


----------



## minicoopers (11. Juni 2012)

OK klingt ja nicht so toll....

und wie würdest du die Daten sichern? Mit einem Programm oder einfach kopieren?


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

Ich kopiere einfach die wichtigen Sachen auf eine externe Festplatte.


----------



## ich111 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich habe eine extere Festplatte, die nur derSicherung dient


----------



## minicoopers (11. Juni 2012)

OK 
@ich111 nutz du da ein Programm oder kopierst du wie Softy auch einfach die wichtigen Daten?


----------



## ich111 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich kopiere die Daten. Bei mir liegt alles unter Dokumente, Musik, Dowloads und Filme


----------



## minicoopers (21. Juni 2012)

Soooo.... mal wieder ein kleiner Bilder Upload.

Mittlerweile ist alles da bis auf meine Graka. 

Wegen den Lüftern wierum muss ich sie nochmal einbauen, damit sie saugen/blasen?

Viele Grüße

minicopers


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

Die Lüfter solltest Du vorne einblasend und hinten und oben ausblasend einbauen.

Schöne CPU


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Ivy Bridge ist echt klein. Da musst du aufpassen dass die CPU nicht mal herunter fällt. Die findest du nie wieder.


----------



## minicoopers (21. Juni 2012)

Ja das hatten wir ja glaube ich schon mal besprochen aber wie müssen die Rotorblätter ausgerichtet sein, damit sie saugen/blasen?
@Threshold: deswegen baue ich den PC auf dem Boden auf, damit sie mir nicht runterfallen kann


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

Achso 

Bei vielen Lüftern ist ein kleiner Pfeil eingekerbt, der die Richtung des Luftstroms anzeigt. Wenn nicht, ist es bei fast allen Lüftern so, dass die Seite, an der der Rahmen mit der Nabe verbunden ist, die Luft rausströmt. War das verständlich


----------



## minicoopers (21. Juni 2012)

Ah ok. Also so eine Pfeil habe ich bei den 120mm Lüftern. da bei dem 140mm Lüftern keine Pfeile sind kann ich ja davon ausgehen das sie in die gleiche Richtung blasen/saugen wie die 120mm Lüfter. Sind ja die gleichen nur größer


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

Ja, genau


----------



## minicoopers (21. Juni 2012)

Gut dann werde ich mich mal dran versucheSoll ich die EKL casespätzle erst ins gehäuse oder erst an den Lüfter?


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

Die Spätzle solltest Du erst in die Lüfter fummeln, und dann den Lüfter ins Gehäuse.


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder, aber hast den Rest vergessen


----------



## minicoopers (22. Juni 2012)

@coroc welchen rest?


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

Mainboard, Case, Ram usw., oder kommt das noch?


----------



## minicoopers (22. Juni 2012)

Das hatte ich weiter vorne schon mal hochgeladen....
Aber für Dich nochmal alle Bilder


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

Hats nicht gesehen, danke


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

Läuft der Rechner jetzt schon? Baust Du noch  oder zockst Du schon?


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juni 2012)

@Softy habe gebaut (bin auch fast fertig) nur will er noch nicht so wie ich will
Du hast doch auch den K2. Wie hast du den mittleren Lüfter befestigt?  bei mir schleifter der immer an der "Wand" des Kühlkörpers.

Zudem dreht keiner der Gehäuselüfter. Ich habe sie alle an die  Lüftersteuerung an den dafür vorgesehen Platz angeschlossen und auch das  Stromkabel an das Netzteil angeschlossen. Was mache ich falsch?

Leider sind auch noch nicht alle Teile da. Die Graka fehlt immer noch


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2012)

Ich vermute mal, Du hast den mittleren Lüfter mit 4 Halteklammern befestigt? Dann schleift der Lüfter am Kühler. So sollte das aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nur mit 2 Klammern am linken Kühlturm befestigt.

Wegen der Lüftersteuerung:  Welche hast Du denn?


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juni 2012)

Ja ich hatte ihn mit 4 Klammern befestigt.

Ich habe diese Lüftersteuerung geizhals.at/de/724538


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2012)

Kannst Du mal ein Foto von der Rückseite der Lüftersteuerung machen, so dass man sieht, was Du wo angeschlossen hast? Ich habe nämlich keine Idee im Moment, was falsch sein könnte


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juni 2012)

So hier mal die Bilder (sind jetzt nicht die Besten) Wenn ihr/du noch andere braucht sag einfach bescheid


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2012)

Sieht eigentlich gut aus.

Vielleicht ist sie kaputt  Mir ist letzte Woche auch der Scythe Kaze Master Ace Schrott gegangen  

Schließ doch mal nur einen Lüfter an und klemm die Temperatursensoren ab. Läuft sie dann?


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juni 2012)

So habe es eben getestet aber auch da lauft der Lüfter nicht.
Ich habe mal testweise einen Lüfter direkt an das Mainboard angeschlossen, und er lauft also scheint die Lüftersteuerung wirklich defekt zu sein


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2012)

Wenn die Steuerung korrekt am Netzteil angeschlossen ist, ist sie wohl defekt


----------



## Asus4ever (23. Juni 2012)

Da musst du mal gucken, ob du irgendetwas unnormales siehst, ob irgendwas durchgebrannt ist oder so...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

ich sage auch mal das sie defekt ist


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juni 2012)

So ich habe eben mal den Stecker der an das Netzteil geht getauscht also an einen anderen Anschluss vom Netzteil gesteckt und nun scheint es zu funktionieren. Ich muss jetzt nur mal schauen das es auch geht wenn ich alles angeschlossen habe.

@Softy hast du deinen dritten Lüfter von K2 ans Mainboard angeschlossen? Dann könnte ich eigentlich einen der Lüfter vom Gehäuse noch mit an den K2 stecken damit da noch mehr Luft "verarbeitet wird


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2012)

Der 3. Lüfter bringt nur so 2-3°C Temperaturunterschied, den brauchst Du also nur, wenn Du bis ans Limit übertakten willst.

Der 3. Lüfter hängt bei mir an der Lüftersteuerung (wenn sie nicht gerade defekt ist ), im Moment hängt der 3. Lüfter daher am Board.


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juni 2012)

Ah ok also meinst du das ich ihm nicht wirklich einbauen muss.

Was holst du dir jetzt für eine Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ah ok also meinst du das ich ihm nicht wirklich einbauen muss.



Nein, aber 3 Lüfter am K2 sieht einfach fett aus  



minicoopers schrieb:


> Was holst du dir jetzt für eine Lüftersteuerung?



Ich habe die Scythe Kaze Master Ace zur Reparatur eingeschickt.


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Nein, aber 3 Lüfter am K2 sieht einfach fett aus
> Ja das stimmt habe in mal test weise drangehalten....
> 
> 
> ok ansonsten kann ich meine empfehlen sofern sie richtig funktioniert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Juni 2012)

Was willst du damit sagen


----------



## coroc (23. Juni 2012)

Das seine im Moment nicht funzt


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juni 2012)

So alle Lüfter laufen nur so wie sie sollen

wo würdet ihr die Wärensensoren anbringen?

und hat vielleicht jemand von euch den link zum howto zum installieren von windows auf eine ssd?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

Windows auf eine SSD installieren ist genauso wie installieren auf einer HDD. Kein Unterschied.
Nur dass du die SSD nicht vorher partitionieren musst. Also ist es sogar noch einfacher.


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juni 2012)

Ja habe es jetzt auch schon installiert bekommen. 
Zuerst wollte er die DVD nicht erkennen oder niccht davon lesen. Deshalb  habe ich nach der Anleitung gefragt jerzt geht aber alles soweit


----------



## minicoopers (24. Juni 2012)

Sooo nun auch mal ein paar Bilder des fast fertigen PCs(Graka fehlt ja noch)
Die "losen/herumfligenden" Kabel sind die Wärmesensoren. ICh weiß noch nicht genau wo ich sie anbringen will... Wo würdet ihr sie anbringen?

Könnt ihr mir tools empfehlen die die leitung/temperatur ect anzeigen/ermitteln?


----------



## RAm>Bo (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
Ich brauche einen neuen Pc aber habe nicht so viel ahnung davon.
Ich habe miximal 750€ zur verfügung.Ich will damit spiele spielen 
also will ich schon für 750€ so viel rauskriegen wie geht.
Danke schon mal


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

RAm>Bo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich brauche einen neuen Pc aber habe nicht so viel ahnung davon.
> Ich habe miximal 750€ zur verfügung.Ich will damit spiele spielen
> also will ich schon für 750€ so viel rauskriegen wie geht.
> Danke schon mal


 
Könntest du bitte einen eigenen Thread für dich aufmachen?


----------



## coroc (24. Juni 2012)

Mach bitte einen neuen Thread auf, das ist einfacher und sorgt für weniger Verwirrung


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

Sehr schicker Rechner. 

Du kannst CPUz und Core Temp zum Auslesen benutzen und Furmark, Prime95 und diverse Benchmarks zum Testen nehmen.


----------



## coroc (24. Juni 2012)

Ich würde die Sensoren unter dem Netzteil, auf der Rückseite der Graka und hinter der CPU anbru´ingen, eventuell noch am Lüfter der rausbläst


----------



## minicoopers (24. Juni 2012)

Mir gefällt er auch...
danke für die Tipps mit den Programmen/tools...

Ok werde sie dann wohl dort anbringen. Hat sonst noch jemand einen Vorschlag, wo man die Sensoren anbringen kann?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

Wie findest du das Case?


----------



## minicoopers (24. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es gut man hat genug Platz, optisch ist es auch (meiner Meinung nach) top.
Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen.
Hattest du das case nicht auch schon mal verbaut/bestückt?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Juni 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut man hat genug Platz, optisch ist es auch (meiner Meinung nach) top.
> Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen.


 
M.M.n. ist es das beste Case in dem Preissegment, mir allerdings zu klein.

Würde es es in weiß mit Window geben wäre es noch schöner. 

Qualitativ auch sehr weit oben.


----------



## minicoopers (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

endlcih ist meine Graka angekommen und mein PC ist nun fertig zusammen gebaut
So dann auch von dem Rest noch ein paar Bilder. Hoffe sie gefallen euch.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut man hat genug Platz, optisch ist es auch (meiner Meinung nach) top.
> Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen.
> Hattest du das case nicht auch schon mal verbaut/bestückt?


 
Ja. Das Case ist sehr beliebt weil es für den Preis eine Menge bietet und gut verarbeitet ist. Außerdem sind die Serienlüfter nicht so schlecht wie sonst bei Case üblich.

Ein rein weißes mit Fenster würde aber nicht schaden. Vielleicht kommt es noch.


Sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Juni 2012)

Hast du extra BitFenix Lüfter dazu gekauft?

be quiet! wäre doch Noch besser.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> be quiet! wäre doch Noch besser.


 
Ja das wäre die beste Wahl. Kostet halt.


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder und schicker und schneller Rechenknecht  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## minicoopers (30. Juni 2012)

Danke 
@DieMangoKiwi Ja habe ich. be quiet Lüfter wären sicherlich noch besser aber ich wollte Lüfter mit LEDs und be quiet hat glaube ich gar keine odr täusche ich mich da?

Viele Grüße 

minicoopers


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

be Quiet! hat keine LED-Lüfter im Sortiment.

Wie und wo hast Du die Bitfenix Lüfter angeschlossen? Mit diesem extra 2pin-LED Stromkabel meine ich. Hast Du das einfach weggelassen?


----------



## minicoopers (30. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Lüfter in der Front habe ich es anschließen können, da am Gehäuse ein Schalter ist um die LEDs an und aus zu schalten, das heißt ich kann nun bei dem Lüfter in der front nach belieben die LEDs an oder aus schalten. BEi den anderen Lüftern habe ich die 2pin Kabel einfach weggelassen.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

Ah, gut zu wissen 

Leuchten die LED's dann am Frontlüfter unabhängig von der Drehzahl immer gleich stark?


----------



## minicoopers (30. Juni 2012)

Ich habe bisher noch keinen unterschied gemerkt habe sie aber auch noch nicht wirklichh stark verändert(Drehzahl)


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

Mach doch mal   Damit hilfst Du hunderttausenden Bitfenix-Lüfter-Käufern


----------



## minicoopers (30. Juni 2012)

Soo also die LEDs leuchten immer schwächer wenn ich die Drehzahl änder (nach unten regel). MAn brauch die 2 pin Kabel nur um steuern zu können ob die LED leuchten sollen oder nicht. die Stärke des leuchtens kann man mit Drehzahl der Lüfter bestimmen.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2012)

Danke schön


----------



## minicoopers (30. Juni 2012)

Kein Problem.


----------



## minicoopers (9. August 2012)

Hallo mal wieder 

ich bin nun auf der Suche nach einem Headset oder einer KH- Micro Kombi.
Habt ihr da Ideen/Vorschläge für mich?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Softy (9. August 2012)

Wie hoch ist denn das Budget? Wolltest Du nicht was in Richtung Modding machen?


----------



## minicoopers (9. August 2012)

Das Budget ist nicht wirklich hoch. Ich wollte eigentlich ncht wirklch mehr als 30-35€ ausgeben.

Jein vielleicht noch etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen, wobei das auch nciht wirklich dunkel ist


----------



## Softy (9. August 2012)

C'n'P FTW :

Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer (kostenloser Versand ) 

+ Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## minicoopers (9. August 2012)

Vielen Dank. Ich werde mir das ganze mal anschauen und mich dann ncoh mal melden.
Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## xRis3ri (9. August 2012)

Das steelseries Spectrum 5 xb  Echt ein super Teil mit gutem Sound . Nur leider ist das Kabel wenn dus an den pc anschließen willst ein bisschen kurz ...1 meter aber für mich langts


----------



## minicoopers (9. August 2012)

Vielen Dank @xRis3ri für den Vorschlag. Ich werde mir das Headset mal genau naschauen und mich dann noch mal melden.
Der Vorschlag von Softy gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut, da man hier flexibler ist, als wenn man ein "normales" Headset hat.


----------



## xRis3ri (9. August 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Vielen Dank @xRis3ri für den Vorschlag. Ich werde mir das Headset mal genau naschauen und mich dann noch mal melden.
> Der Vorschlag von Softy gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut, da man hier flexibler ist, als wenn man ein "normales" Headset hat.


 Das Ding lässt sich super als kopfhörer only verwenden da das mikro ein verstecktes ist das IM kopfhörer ist  also einfach bei bedarf rausgezogen werden kann .


----------



## minicoopers (10. August 2012)

xRis3ri schrieb:


> Das Ding lässt sich super als kopfhörer only verwenden da das mikro ein verstecktes ist das IM kopfhörer ist  also einfach bei bedarf rausgezogen werden kann .


 Das klingt auch nicht schlecht. Ich hatte gestern leider keine Zeit um mir alles genau anzuschauen. Wird aber nachgeholt


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. August 2012)

Ich rate dir eher zum SteelSeries Siberia V2.

Extrem leicht und bequem auch nach 10 Stunden tragen.
Äußerst schönes Design und viele Farbvarianten.
Schöner Bass und extreme Lautstärken.
Ausziehbares flexibles Mikrofon.
1m Kabel verlängerbar auf 3m.
Äußerst wenig Verschleiß.
Moderater Preis.


----------



## minicoopers (10. August 2012)

Meinst Du dieses? SteelSeries Siberia v2 Full-size Headset schwarz (51101) | Geizhals Deutschland
Das liegt eigentlich etwas außerhalb meines Budgets. Aber anschauen werde ich es mir trotzdem mal


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. August 2012)

Extra für dich das männlichste Modell rausgesucht.  Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » SteelSeries Siberia Full-Size V2 Gaming Headset - pink

Die Grüne Version ist gerade im Angebot. Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » SteelSeries Siberia Full-Size V2 Gaming Headset - green


----------



## minicoopers (10. August 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Extra für dich das männlichste Modell rausgesucht.  Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » SteelSeries Siberia Full-Size V2 Gaming Headset - pink


Ich glaube da muss ich nicht mehr lange überlegen


----------



## Softy (10. August 2012)

Das geht dann aber nur mit diesem Gehäuse zusammen : Klick mich hart!


----------



## minicoopers (10. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das geht dann aber nur mit diesem Gehäuse zusammen : Klick mich hart!


Das habe ich schon daheim, deshalb muss ich ja nicht lage überlegen ob ich das Headset nehmen soll oder nicht 
Das Gehäuse aus meiner Signatur ist nur Tarnung


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das geht dann aber nur mit diesem Gehäuse zusammen : Klick mich hart!


 
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen, dass die Bewertungen fast nur von Männern gemacht worden sind?  

Das Siberia V2 ist das einzige Headset welches ich empfehlen würde. Klanglich auf dem Level des Superlux HD681 in Kombination des Zalman Mikrofons. Design, Bequemlichkeit, Kabelfeature und der höhere Verkaufspreis machen das - meiner Meinung nach - aber wieder wett.


----------

